
Stop Complaining About Recruiters. You Sound Like an Asshole - brianrhea
https://medium.com/@brhea/stop-complaining-about-recruiters-239cc711400a
======
smt88
I don't complain about recruiters because I don't want to be recruited or
because I don't want to be in demand.

I complain about recruiters because, like many software developers who think
in terms of efficiency, I see them as unnecessary (and exploitative)
middlemen. Not all of them, but some of them take advantage of companies and
workers who don't know better.

For example, I've worked at companies where recruiters were so technologically
uninformed that every resume they passed us was ludicrously inappropriate for
the work we needed done.

As another example, I recently caught a recruiting company that was simply
finding job postings, finding recruits, matching them together, and then
demanding a 20% cut of the recruit's first-year salary. I'm told that that's
not an uncommon business model.

So I will never complain about being recruited, but I will continue to
complain about recruiters who claim to have an understanding of our industry
and then demonstrate that they don't even know the basics.

